

Why are America’s top technology jobs going to Indian executives? - minic
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2015/08/11/why-indian-managers-are-succeeding-in-techs-c-suite/?mod=e2fb

======
memracom
Statistics.

India has 1 billion people and English is the only language that they can use
to communicate nationally. There are many regional languages in India but if
you want a higher education or to expand your horizons beyond your native
region, you learn English.

So, all other things being equal, there should be 3 or 4 Indians for every
Americans. But all other things are NOT equal. In the USA, Indians are
immigrants which gives them an additional boost, especially for jobs that are
entrepreneurial in nature such as senior management.

If China ever switched to English as the official language of higher
education, Americans would be relegated to cleaning toilets. Unless they
themselves, emigrate and therefore get the immigrant advantage working on
their behalf.

Look at European companies and you will see that some Americans are doing
exactly that.

~~~
cmarschner
I think that's too simple... It could also be:

1\. Randomness. The fact that a number of tech companies have Indian CEOs in
2015 does not mean this would still be the case in, say, 2018. Also we are
tainted by the fact that these are highly visible cases. Facebook, IBM, Apple
and many other tech companies are still run by non-Indians.

2\. Inequality in education - the current tech world favors education systems
that are creating a pyramidal work force and are good at selecting a small
elite that receive superior education + join the necessary networks. This
favors people who are educated on the US top schools (or IIT I guess). The
European system, in contrast, is more egalitarian (exceptions apply) and
produces a huge number of mediocre specialists.

3\. Caste system - I'm not an expert in that, but I guess there are pretty
good networks within certain castes in India. I'm happy if somebody proves me
wrong.

------
badger404
Better to put a dark face upfront and let the white boys rule from behind the
curtains. This is not an uncommon tactic, and we'll be seeing many more of it
in this day and age.

